# Venustas 4a 29gallon??



## ZakD786 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey guys...Thinking of stockin a few venustas in my 29galon tank?Good idea or shud i forget about it?And if its posible 2 keep them wat oda malawis could i miw them with?Thank u ..


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Forget about it. A single venustus will outgrow a 29 gallon tank in a few months (assuming it was about 2inches at purchase). They reach 10 inches at maturityand need to be ina 5-6ft tank. 29 is really too small for any Malawi species long term. You could possibly do a small group of Ps. saulsoi or a small demasoni colony (12-14 fish), but thats about it.


----------



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

Too small for many malawians.

Like was stated above, I would suggest saulosis. I have 7 in my 40 tall...they are very cool fish, and IME, aren't that aggressive.


----------



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah... they get a foot long so nope. try getting dwarf ramirez's (south american's) common name Ram's, blue, german, bolivian, etc. they are just pretty as can be and stay relatively small. also there are some other dwarf south americans that i cant remember.. just look em up they are from the mexican peninsula and are just pretty as can be. just try and stay with smaller fish and maybe some schools of tetras or something so that your tank looks full. anyways good luck


----------



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

way too small for the venustus


----------

